# 2011 F250 Dual Battery location



## Deni2nd

I have a 2011 Super Duty F250 with a 6.2 gas engine. I would like to install a second battery (hopefully under the hood). Has anyone ever done this or seen it done and where was it located?


----------



## Stuffdeer

Deni2nd;1337828 said:


> I have a 2011 Super Duty F250 with a 6.2 gas engine. I would like to install a second battery (hopefully under the hood). Has anyone ever done this or seen it done and where was it located?


I have one too, and was looking at doing this. It looks like there is a big open spot on the left side front when looking into the hood, right behind the headlight.


----------



## rjfetz1

Just the thread I was looking for. I have been wanting to add a second battery for a long time. Each time I get close someone shoots me down. In the last month I have purchased a battery box and fabricated a bracket to mount it on the side of the frame rail on the passengers side. I was going to ground the battery to the motor and connect + to + using 1 gauge cable. Here's the concern.....someone the other day said our starters are not designed for 2 batteries and will spin too fast and therefore be short lived. 
So I considered putting in an isolator, which on paper looks like that's the way to go,....however someone else said they lower voltage and are at high risk for failure therefore draining both batteries in the process. So, needless to say I do not want to take chances at this time of year, so I will continue solo until I can find out the truth behind either of these statements.


----------



## 4700dan

rjfetz1;1369819 said:


> Just the thread I was looking for. I have been wanting to add a second battery for a long time. Each time I get close someone shoots me down. In the last month I have purchased a battery box and fabricated a bracket to mount it on the side of the frame rail on the passengers side. I was going to ground the battery to the motor and connect + to + using 1 gauge cable. Here's the concern.....someone the other day said our starters are not designed for 2 batteries and will spin too fast and therefore be short lived.
> So I considered putting in an isolator, which on paper looks like that's the way to go,....however someone else said they lower voltage and are at high risk for failure therefore draining both batteries in the process. So, needless to say I do not want to take chances at this time of year, so I will continue solo until I can find out the truth behind either of these statements.


We have a 2009 F-250 and we run dual batteries but we run the second one in the bed powered off of the dump insert pump Thumbs Up No problems here and that was 2 years ago no starter, alternator or battery issues


----------



## rjfetz1

4700dan;1369850 said:


> We have a 2009 F-250 and we run dual batteries but we run the second one in the bed powered off of the dump insert pump Thumbs Up No problems here and that was 2 years ago no starter, alternator or battery issues


Confused as to how you have this hooked up? Do you have both batteries tied together?


----------



## 4700dan

rjfetz1;1370164 said:


> Confused as to how you have this hooked up? Do you have both batteries tied together?


Yes they have to be inorder to keep them both charged


----------



## TJS

Here is what I did. I had to relocate some components.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=123179&highlight=dual+battery


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Deni2nd;1337828 said:


> I have a 2011 Super Duty F250 with a 6.2 gas engine. I would like to install a second battery (hopefully under the hood). Has anyone ever done this or seen it done and where was it located?


After having dimming light and other battery related issues last year after installing a brand new plow and salt spreader, I designed and manufactured my own battery box that fits in the empty space on the front right hand side (passanger side) of the engine compartment, behind the headlight. So far so good, great improvement, and all my friends say that my second battery setup looks nice and professional. I put a lot of time and effort into designing this kit to be perfect, took me a long time to get this done, but its done now, not much snow this year in Chicago, but I have been able to take advantage of it already this year, and I will be offering the first ones for sale shortly. Here is my thread from my issues that I had:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1374750#post1374750


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Here is a picture of my setup. Right under the hood, right next to the factory battery. Short cable runs.


----------



## richsoucie

on my 06 i just bought the driver side battery tray for a diesel and mounted it there unfortunattly i dont have any pics as i traded it in for a diesel


----------



## Plowtoy

rjfetz1;1369819 said:


> someone the other day said our starters are not designed for 2 batteries and will spin too fast and therefore be short lived.


No, that's not true. When you add the second battery (as long as you put positive to positive or parallel) you are only increasing the available amperage, the voltage would only be 12.6 volts. If you were to wire them positive to negative (or in series), you would then increase the voltage to 25.2 and that would not only take out your starter, but most likely all the wiring in your truck that isn't protected by fusible links.


----------



## Willybak

2011F250Lariat;1443539 said:


> After having dimming light and other battery related issues last year after installing a brand new plow and salt spreader, I designed and manufactured my own battery box that fits in the empty space on the front right hand side (passanger side) of the engine compartment, behind the headlight. So far so good, great improvement, and all my friends say that my second battery setup looks nice and professional. * I put a lot of time and effort into designing this kit to be perfect, took me a long time to get this done, but its done now, not much snow this year in Chicago, but I have been able to take advantage of it already this year, and I will be offering the first ones for sale shortly*. Here is my thread from my issues that I had:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1374750#post1374750


*Willy Note:
I recently purchased a 2012 F250 Super Duty and I am looking at putting in a 2nd battery. 
I am interested to know more about your battery mount kit and whether you have them for sale now?

Thanks,
*


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

richsoucie;1460965 said:


> on my 06 i just bought the driver side battery tray for a diesel and mounted it there unfortunattly i dont have any pics as i traded it in for a diesel


This thread is about a 2011-2012 model year, your 06 is completely different, that cannot be done the same way on a 2011 or 2012. That was the whole reason behind my kit in the first place.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Willybak;1503459 said:


> *Willy Note:
> I recently purchased a 2012 F250 Super Duty and I am looking at putting in a 2nd battery.
> I am interested to know more about your battery mount kit and whether you have them for sale now?
> 
> Thanks,
> *


You will have to pm me for info, i was going to pm you but i do not see that option for you, you must not have enabled it or you cant becuase you dont have enough posts, if you do a google search you should find it no problem, i have them on chicago craigslist as well as ebay if you search for it on ebay. You can always contact me through those.


----------



## spectrumtelecom

I am in need of the secondary battery bracket that you make, just the bracket would be fantastic! Where can I get one from? I can't find any listings on Ebay or Craigslist Chicago.


----------



## Buck331

spectrumtelecom;1713293 said:


> I am in need of the secondary battery bracket that you make, just the bracket would be fantastic! Where can I get one from? I can't find any listings on Ebay or Craigslist Chicago.


On eBay, here is the link...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-2012-2...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19e7332a41&vxp=mtr


----------



## TJS

Buck331;1713812 said:


> On eBay, here is the link...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-2012-2...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19e7332a41&vxp=mtr


Wow. What a total rip off. Oh and stainless is not stronger than steel.


----------



## Cond Enterprise

TJS you have a better option that costs less??? I miss my dual batteries:redbounce


----------



## TJS

Cond Enterprise;1718269 said:


> TJS you have a better option that costs less??? I miss my dual batteries:redbounce


I did a post on dual battery set up for my gas 2002 superduty. A diesel battery tray was used and modified. I posted it a while back.


----------



## Buck331

*A Question for "2011F250Lariat"*



TJS;1713955 said:


> Wow. What a total rip off. Oh and stainless is not stronger than steel.


Dear 2011F250Lariat:

You are in my opinion making no attempt to promote your product to fellow members on PlowSite by offering a discount, and I'm wondering why not?

Here's your product on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-2012-2...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19e7332a41&vxp=mtr

On 12/10/2011 you stated - "I tried to get ford to upgrade my battery to a little higher CCA for free, but they would not do it because a higher CCA battery isn't supposed to go in my truck, they would not even let me do it if I paid for it! bunch of BS, it can't hurt anything, so I had them make a note of this when on the phone with corporate and at the dealer, this is something I was willing to try yet keeping the truck with a stock/ford approved battery". - (See post #24 on thread - http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111580&page=2).

I agree..., Ford gave you a bunch of BS! In your own words, Ford said NO to your attempts to DEMAND and/or PAY for a functional working upgrade to facilitate your truck to operate a snowplow!

My Question Regarding Your Product:

Do you guarantee that the purchase and subsequent installation of your dual battery (patent pending) upfit kit will NOT jeopardize, compromise, and/or potentially void the purchasers Ford Motor Company Factory Warranty in any way?

Please understand that ask this question with all due respect, and simply ask that you reply with an answer regarding any dual battery upgrade.

I really wish that someone on PlowSite would initiate a thread, or threads in the form of a petition demanding that GM, Dodge, and Ford immediately offer a REAL Snow Plow Prep Package with the gas engine option as follows:

- Dual 85 CCA batteries.
- 200 AMP alternator.
- The Big 3 Upgrade.

40K-65K for new trucks that are considered "workhorses" to facilitate operation of our aftermarket upfit 4K-7K snow plows, and NOT ONE of the truck manufacturers are offering a factory dual battery setup with their Snow Plow Prep Package in the gas engine option? What a Joke!


----------



## 32vld

rjfetz1;1369819 said:


> Just the thread I was looking for. I have been wanting to add a second battery for a long time. Each time I get close someone shoots me down. In the last month I have purchased a battery box and fabricated a bracket to mount it on the side of the frame rail on the passengers side. I was going to ground the battery to the motor and connect + to + using 1 gauge cable. Here's the concern.....someone the other day said our starters are not designed for 2 batteries and will spin too fast and therefore be short lived.
> So I considered putting in an isolator, which on paper looks like that's the way to go,....however someone else said they lower voltage and are at high risk for failure therefore draining both batteries in the process. So, needless to say I do not want to take chances at this time of year, so I will continue solo until I can find out the truth behind either of these statements.


The starter motor will only draw the current flow that it is designed to draw. The number of batteries will not make the starter draw extra current.

The batteries will be connected in parallel and there will still only be 12v pushing the current so the starter will not spin faster.

If you are old enough to have had a 6v auto. And if the battery went dead and if you jumped it with a 12v battery. The engine did crank over faster. Because you were introducing double the voltage then the system was designed to operate on.


----------



## TJS

Buck331;1719537 said:


> Dear 2011F250Lariat:
> 
> You are in my opinion making no attempt to promote your product to fellow members on PlowSite by offering a discount, and I'm wondering why not?
> 
> Here's your product on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-2012-2...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19e7332a41&vxp=mtr
> 
> On 12/10/2011 you stated - "I tried to get ford to upgrade my battery to a little higher CCA for free, but they would not do it because a higher CCA battery isn't supposed to go in my truck, they would not even let me do it if I paid for it! bunch of BS, it can't hurt anything, so I had them make a note of this when on the phone with corporate and at the dealer, this is something I was willing to try yet keeping the truck with a stock/ford approved battery". - (See post #24 on thread - http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111580&page=2).
> 
> I agree..., Ford gave you a bunch of BS! In your own words, Ford said NO to your attempts to DEMAND and/or PAY for a functional working upgrade to facilitate your truck to operate a snowplow!
> 
> My Question Regarding Your Product:
> 
> Do you guarantee that the purchase and subsequent installation of your dual battery (patent pending) upfit kit will NOT jeopardize, compromise, and/or potentially void the purchasers Ford Motor Company Factory Warranty in any way?
> 
> Please understand that ask this question with all due respect, and simply ask that you reply with an answer regarding any dual battery upgrade.
> 
> I really wish that someone on PlowSite would initiate a thread, or threads in the form of a petition demanding that GM, Dodge, and Ford immediately offer a REAL Snow Plow Prep Package with the gas engine option as follows:
> 
> - Dual 85 CCA batteries.
> - 200 AMP alternator.
> - The Big 3 Upgrade.
> 
> 40K-65K for new trucks that are considered "workhorses" to facilitate operation of our aftermarket upfit 4K-7K snow plows, and NOT ONE of the truck manufacturers are offering a factory dual battery setup with their Snow Plow Prep Package in the gas engine option? What a Joke!


Is 2011F250Lariat even a registerd advertiser to offer this?
I thought posting links for stuff for sale was against the rules.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

*2011+ second battery tray kit*

I am a site sponsor and am now offering the third generation of this kit, uses ford oem battery clamp and cover, even has bracket for plow solenoid, see pics;


----------



## 1olddogtwo

TJS;1721444 said:


> Is 2011F250Lariat even a registerd advertiser to offer this?
> I thought posting links for stuff for sale was against the rules.


Really....... Omg.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Winter will be here soon, if anyone needs a kit please let me know, now is the time to get them before the rush, thanks.


----------



## mklawnman

I will have to see how my new F350 with the heavy duty alternator works with my western MVP on it. I have always plowed with diesels except a Chevy we have but that has a straight blade on it. But i may be interested in just having 2 batteries so I know i will always have the electrical power. Do you have a listing on ebay?


----------



## MatthewG

Interesting....


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

*Dual battery kits for 2011+ 6.2L and 6.8L ford engines.*

yes they are listed on ebay and ready to ship....

ebay items:

111779046328

and

121767486547

thanks.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

you can just type those item numbers in the search in ebay, or you can click on my banner ad in the equipment forum on this site.


----------



## mklawnman

Whats the difference between the 2 items? They look the same just different price.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

One is 304 Stainless Steel the other is just steel.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Guys these are in stock and ready to ship, I am providing a 10% Discount to the forum members here, if you purchase Paypal direct instead of through eBay, all you have to do is pm me your Paypal email address so I can send you an invoice. We have been manufacturing and selling these for 6 years now. They fit perfectly in all the 2011-16 Ford F-250, F-350, F-450 Super Duty Trucks with either the 6.2L or 6.8L gasoline engine. thanks.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

If you want to read the details on them, the eBay item numbers are:

122209877855 for the stainless steel version
and
122187065869 for the steel version

also new this year we are selling stainless salt spreader bearings:

eBay item 122187065871 for the stainless finish
and
112192760297

I will also do 10% off on these if invoiced directly through Paypal. Thanks.


----------

